# Bronze Paint code for Volk CE28/TE37



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Chaps

I'm having difficulty matching the colour of my volks to the original bronze, does anyone know where I could get hold of the code, ideally after the bronze but gold would also be an option, thanks!!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

you can't get the colour code for that colour however is a thread somewhere,where is a shop who does aerosol with very close colour match.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/190938-touch-up-paint-volks-ce-28-wheels.html

maybe i'm wrong sorry.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

They are anodised as standard so you will never match the colour with paint


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*I'm sure Zealou5 ( Bob) started a thread where by he was close to sorting so thing?*

You can try to PM him or call him at his workshop.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

KING said:


> You can try to PM him or call him at his workshop.


Now that would be handy as I'm going to drop my car to him next week! And by luck will have the wheels with me, will give him a shout in am


----------

